# Another successful cheese smoke



## hillbilly jim (Aug 5, 2016)

Colby Jack, Monterey Jack, Sharp Cheddar and Swiss.

I'll let these 1/4 lb. sticks rest awhile, then vacuum bag 'em and store 'em for aging.













IMG_5022.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Aug 5, 2016


----------



## mrsmoklestein (Aug 5, 2016)

-As someone who was born and raised on Wisconsin I can say you did a pretty good job here. If possible, try finding some mild brick next time-it turns out AWESOME-but it takes so very little smoke that it's almost comical-even less than other cheeses.

If you can find it Widmers Cheese in Theresa, Wisconsin  makes the best brick cheese in the nation hands down.

Good job, looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2016)

Holy Cow Jim!

That's some good looking cheese there buddy!

Al


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you, gentlemen. The compliments are much appreciated.


----------



## okie362 (Aug 5, 2016)

It's around 100 degrees each day for the next month or so in OK so I won't be doing and "cold" smokin at all for a while.


----------



## mrsmoklestein (Aug 5, 2016)

Ever think about doing curds?


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 5, 2016)

Quote:


MrSmoklestein said:


> Ever think about doing curds?


No Sir, but next week, I'll be working on smoking cream cheese and dehydrated/powdered onions and garlic.


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2016)

Jim that looks great!! to hot for cheese by me even at night 

Richie


----------



## mrsmoklestein (Aug 5, 2016)

Sounds great....just me, but I would toss some spuds in there as well for good measure :D


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2016)

Cheesus! No cold smoking here for a while, good thing I have a stockpile.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 5, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cheesus! No cold smoking here for a while, good thing I have a stockpile.


Here here, me too.  Currently surviving off of May 2015 smoked cheese and butter,   But, we are getting kinda low so I look forward to another winter smoke a thon.


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice cheese Jim, looking good!













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------

